# Preamplificador para Subwoofer



## Audiofilo (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola, construi el amplificador 100W adjunto y lo uso para amplificar la salida SUBWOOFER OUT de mi equipo de audio, pero el nivel obtenido con el amplificador no es tan alto para ser 100Wrms. De hecho aun sin llevar al maximo a mi equipo de audio (75Wrms)  sus parlantes superan lejos el maximo volumen del amplificador.Por esto creo que el nivel entregado por la salida Subwoofer Out es muy bajo. Tengo 2 opciones : 
Poner un preamplif dentro del amplif 100W que seria la mejor opción pero ahí tengo +/- 40Vcc. 
O bien habilitar el preamplif dentro del equipo de audio usando los +9V internos del equipo. 
Favor si pueden ayudarme con algun circuito probado, de bajo ruido, o alguna sugerencia.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2012)

Variando la resistencia de 56 K* , o la de 680 que está al lado modificás la ganancia (que ya está en 83 )

Probá aumentar la de 56k a 68 k , o achicar la de 680 a 520 Ohms.

Verificá que no oscile 

Saludos !

.


----------



## Audiofilo (Sep 25, 2012)

Dosmetros. Efectivamente la R de 56K controla la ganancia (el maximo recomendado es de 100Kohm) por eso empeze poniendo una de 39K pensando que iba a sonar muy fuerte, como no fue asi la cambie a una de 68K pero no cambio nada. Voy a tratar llegando al limite con los 100K y achicando la otra a 560 ohm.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2012)

Solo fijate que no oscile (te darías cuenta porque se calientan los transistores de salida aún estando en silencio )

De nada


----------



## Audiofilo (Sep 27, 2012)

Dosmetros-. Aumente la R a 100K (el maximo recomendado) pero la diferencia apenas se nota. El amplificador esta en http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp100w_mono.php

Estoy usando como prueba las señales de Test que entrega mi equipo DVD 5.1. Las 6 salidas de audio del DVD las tengo conectadas a las 6 entradas de mi equipo de audio, el cual viene con los 5 parlantes (menos el subwoofer, en su lugar trae el conector SALIDA SUBWOOFER). A esta salida tengo conectado el amplif al cual va la caja subwoofer. El maximo volumen del amplif (o sea 100Wrms) apenas iguala a un tercio del volumen del equipo de audio (75W rms en cada frontal L/R). 
 Tambien subi el volumen del subwoofer (en el equipo de audio) al maximo de +10dB, pero es igual.
Lo raro es que cuando conecto la salida subwoofer directamente del DVD al amplif este suena mas fuerte. O sea es como si el equipo de audio le quitara potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2012)

Audiofilo dijo:


> Lo raro es que cuando conecto la salida subwoofer directamente del DVD al amplif este suena mas fuerte. O sea es como si el equipo de audio le quitara potencia.


 
¿ Y por que no utilizarlo así ?

¿ O además lo usas con otras fuentes de audio ?

Fijate este :

http://sound.westhost.com/project88.htm


----------



## Audiofilo (Sep 28, 2012)

Efectivamente a veces uso otras fuentes. tengo la salida audio del TV conectado a la entrada AUX1 del equipo audio (que ademas tiene AUX2) y cuando selecciono PRO LOGIC tengo sonido por los 5 parlantes, pero..la salida para el subwoofer se queda atrás. Por eso me interesa mejorar esto.

Voy a intentar con el pre que me enviaste. En el amplif 100W tengo +/- 42 V aprox, Tienes algun circuito simple para bajar a +/- 15V. Se me ocurre que una R y un zener en serie  (de 15V) podria funcionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

Si , zeners o los 7815 y 7915 ,  los LM317 - 337 porque son ruidosos


----------

